# Bergen Bread,is it fattening ???????



## paul.johnson (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi All,
 Just a query, I see that quite a few of us Diabetics eat  Bergen Bread as it is low in Carbs, compared to other types of Bread,However there is quite a lot of Fat per slice 0.8g than the other Wholemeal breads  lowest ive seen is 0.2g of that.
Is this any concern on the fat per slice situation ???????
cheers in adavance


----------



## eggyg (Nov 7, 2018)

Unless you’re eating a full loaf every day I wouldn’t worry about it. Fat is better for us than the carbs, and the overall calories aren’t much more than a standard loaf of say, granary bread. Whilst we are talking about Burgen, I got totally confused today in Asda, they have changed the packaging, it’s now pink as opposed to brown. Better for me because I sometimes would accidentally take a slice of Mr Eggy’s Hovis wholemeal as the packaging was similar.


----------



## paul.johnson (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi, eggyg, Thanks for response, I only have 3 slices maybe 4 at lunchtime and that's not every day, so not worth worrying about then.
thanks


----------



## chaoticcar (Nov 7, 2018)

I used to buy a very dense high protein polish bread in Asda after the Lidl high protein rolls disappeared but now that has disappeared too ,I can  go back to Burgen but it is higher carb,does anyone know where I can find the polish bread ?
  Carol


----------



## Drummer (Nov 7, 2018)

I have a local polish supermarket and they sell the Polish one there - with the text in Polish, and it is very low carb indeed - lower than the one with the text in English but the photo is the same.


----------



## Gimli (Nov 10, 2018)

I get confused as nimble has less carbs than burgen
Is this not better


----------



## travellor (Nov 10, 2018)

Anything is fattening it you eat too much of it.

I count the calories, seems to work for me.


----------



## Robin (Nov 10, 2018)

Gimli said:


> I get confused as nimble has less carbs than burgen
> Is this not better


I find Burgen really filling, so I’m less tempted to have a second slice.


----------



## Edgar (Nov 14, 2018)

I make my own granary bread with Hovis granary flour in a breadmaker using Canderel instead of sugar.


----------



## chaoticcar (Nov 14, 2018)

travellor said:


> Anything is fattening it you eat too much of it.
> 
> I count the calories, seems to work for me.


I want to get fat but my stomach will only hold a certain amount of food !!!
Carbs are fattening but I can only eat a few of  my BGS shoots up !
    Carol


----------



## WHT (Nov 14, 2018)

Talking of bread (which I've suspended for now) there was quite a lot of interest in 'CLOUD BREAD'. So looked tasy and decided to try it. Quite easy to make but wasn't for me. Wasn't what I was expecting as in texture. Anyway here the link to it....could maybe give it a go!


----------



## WHT (Nov 14, 2018)

is what I remember but what it is today is beyond me. Do like Danish loaf which is quite an 'airy' texture' no good for toast unless done very lightly! But can't have bread! Is big no no at minute!


----------



## travellor (Nov 14, 2018)

chaoticcar said:


> I want to get fat but my stomach will only hold a certain amount of food !!!
> Carbs are fattening but I can only eat a few of  my BGS shoots up !
> Carol



Can't help you on that one.
All I can do is answer the question the op asked.
Fat is fattening too.
Protein is fattening too.


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 14, 2018)

WHT said:


> Quite easy to make but wasn't for me. Wasn't what I was expecting as in texture.


I'm with you on that one... Tried it once!!!


----------



## nonethewiser (Nov 14, 2018)

paul.johnson said:


> Hi All,
> Just a query, I see that quite a few of us Diabetics eat  Bergen Bread as it is low in Carbs, compared to other types of Bread,However there is quite a lot of Fat per slice 0.8g than the other Wholemeal breads  lowest ive seen is 0.2g of that.
> Is this any concern on the fat per slice situation ???????
> cheers in adavance



I'd be less inclined to worry about the fat content of a slice of bread.

Recently found a great bread that is not only tasty but very good when it comes to bg levels, its from a company called the Polish Bakery and its a sourdough bread.


----------



## Huw (Nov 1, 2020)

Gimli said:


> I get confused as nimble has less carbs than burgen
> Is this not better


I have checked and Nimble seems to have more carbs than Bergen. Bergen is around 27 per loaf and Nimble has 37


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 2, 2020)

Huw said:


> I have checked and Nimble seems to have more carbs than Bergen. Bergen is around 27 per loaf and Nimble has 37


I think they might have meant per slice but not taking the size of slice into account, I wouldn't expect a reply though as the user hasn't been on the forum for over a year xx


----------

